# Forgotten Realms Module In the Shadow of The High Forest Now Available!



## doogx (Apr 4, 2017)

The journey took a little longer than we had hoped, but what counts is that we got there: Places by the Way has reached the Forgotten Realms. _In the Shadow of The High Forest_ places the farming village of Darkharrow just beyond the edge of The High Forest, one of Faerûn's most ancient and mysterious woods. Here, the player characters in your party can rest up, re-equip, find some interesting items and meet some memorable NPCs, and help the locals with their problems. Little does anyone (with one important exception) suspect that a drow mage living on the outskirts of The High Forest plots their destruction.

Places by the Way is a series of short modules created by veteran RPG writer and developer Douglas Sun for use with Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition. Think of them as glittering mosaic tiles that you can drop into a campaign to provide your player characters with diverting side quests and memorable interludes while they follow the overall story arc. After all, a great campaign world is one in which memorable experiences can be had even in places found by the way.


_In the Shadow of The High Forest_ is available in PDF exclusively through Dungeon Masters Guild. It sells for $2.99. Keep up with the latest from Ramen Sandwich Press at our website.


----------

